

while (1); or for (;;);? (tldr; one results in less compiler warnings) - mtdev
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/885908/while-1-vs-for-is-there-a-speed-difference

======
jmilkbal
I think it's time to choose a more modern language. Having to hack this is
such a prehistoric notion.

